# Would you bring a 2 month old on a sun holiday?



## NickyK (2 Feb 2013)

Hi,

Wife is expecting our second child in May and my two week holidays are in August. Just wondering about the pros and cons of bringing a two month old on holiday. The child would be completely kept in the shade and protected from the sun. For us that's not an issue. We usually go to Spain or Portugal but are thinking maybe France on the ferry. Are there many resorts in France near to the ports?
Just wondering about the practicalities of it all as none of us want to stay at home in the rain.
Thanks,
Nicky


----------



## sillymilly (2 Feb 2013)

Hi Nicky.  We brought our 10 week old baby away to Spain some years back.  I wondered at the time at the sanity of doing that, but I actually found it quite easy.  Obviously we stayed somewhere with air-con and good facilities and we also booked half board - which we had never done before (or since).  We also hired a car so that helped a lot.  That holiday was much easier than the following year when the monster was 14 months and running!!  Don't know about France except that my brother raves about it - he goes every year and has 2 kids under 5 and another one on the way in May and yes, he's heading to France in July.

Basically, my advice is - let the baby fit in with your plans - not the other way around!!

Good luck with the new arrival and the holiday!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Feb 2013)

If you don't have the hassle of sterilising and making bottles then it won't be too bad but otherwise I would say 'no way' would I do it.  I used to wait until they were about 4 and therefore a lot more manageable.

I would think that resorts near to the ferries would not be too warm.  We drove all the way down south, which was too far to drive, to get the warm weather.


----------



## Eithneangela (2 Feb 2013)

No, No and No. If it's August, stay at home and enjoy the (maybe) good weather. Not fair on 2 extremely young children to put them through the hassle of long journey, maybe strong sun, heat at night, different food, different moods etc.

Stay at home - invite family from abroad for a gathering - have BBq's in the back garden in the comfort of your own home - go for picnics in local parks, playgrounds, beaches.


----------



## oldnick (2 Feb 2013)

Everyone is different and has different ideas of what is leisure and pleasure.

In my long experience dealing with family holidays  I always found that the happiest  mums  were those that brought their mother/sister along. 
The cost for an extra adult in a large apartment  is often not that much,especially in low season, and gave the parents essential breathing space knowing that mum/sister would take turns looking after the kid/s.


----------



## topaz2 (4 Feb 2013)

I would and I have, its incredibly easy once your are organised. They havebabies in France and Spaintoo, and you can get anythgin you could ever need there, including chemists and hospitals god forbid you should need one. 
be prepared to feel like you are leaving on the ark with all the stuff you will need, but if its that or stay at home in the rain I wouldnt hesitate. Ive brought  babies of all ages with me on hols. I never let it stop me.  the fresh air and sunshine is fab for them so long as you keep them out of direct sun.


----------



## angela59 (6 Feb 2013)

I travelled with our 11 week old be it 11 years back to Lanzarote and every year thereafter with both children to various parts of Spain - I have found Spain in general to be far more family friendly and child friendly than when holidaying in Ireland (e.g. lack of high chairs, don't want to hear children crying, children not allowed in restaurants after 9.00p.m. in Ireland).  Perhaps things have improved over the years in Ireland but certainly I would have no hesitation in travelling with babies - toddlers can be harder work as they are on the go.

Angel59


----------



## Boyd (6 Feb 2013)

Please stay at home..........have some consideration for the other people on the flight and at the resort who are trying to have a good time and dont want to listen to your children 

* Attention, tongue in cheek (well, slightly!)


----------



## Grizzly (6 Feb 2013)

We didn't bring our baby with us on holidays many years ago and left him with his grandparents. We regretted it terribly and the look on his face when he saw us back home told us that he had missed us terribly. Still remember it over 30 years later.


----------



## 44brendan (6 Feb 2013)

Well past the stage now, but all our kids were brought on holidays abroad from a very young age. Never a difficulty with this, provided parents are sensible in keeping them out of the sun and applying sun hats and cream liberally.


----------



## angela59 (6 Feb 2013)

username123 said:


> Please stay at home..........have some consideration for the other people on the flight and at the resort who are trying to have a good time and dont want to listen to your children
> 
> * Attention, tongue in cheek (well, slightly!)


 

My Children are teenagers now and I would always consider other people but your reply is the reason I would travel to a sun holiday with a baby.


----------



## NickyK (6 Feb 2013)

Thanks so much for all the great advice. We are still undecided. Basically we want somewhere all inclusive, that has a 1 bed apartment or studio. Needs to be near the beach and have good entertainment for a 4 year old. We have agreed on Majorca as the beaches are calm. The main thing stopping us is how are we going to sterilize bottles for an 8 week old baby!


----------



## phoenix (6 Feb 2013)

[broken link removed]

Hi

No connection with the company but remember seeing them on the late late.  Maybe their new product will be on the shelves by the time you go on hols.  

P


----------



## Leper (7 Feb 2013)

username123 said:


> Please stay at home..........have some consideration for the other people on the flight and at the resort who are trying to have a good time and dont want to listen to your children
> 
> * Attention, tongue in cheek (well, slightly!)


 
Always great to hear from somebody who was never young but we used to bring ours on holidays when they were very young.  Mind you, they were usually disturbed by eejits having notions that they are Sting or Bob Geldof.

If you are bringing children or young babies on holiday just make sure there is air-conditioning in your accommodation.  It might cost a few bob extra but well worth it.

You will need a Uv tent (also cheap enough) in the likes of Spain.

Use common sense and you will have no problems.


----------



## Bronte (7 Feb 2013)

A two month old is a doddle.  Anything that doesn't move and only needs to eat, sleep and be changed is easy.  You can even go to restaurants at night.  Why can't you sterlise like you do now?  In any case dishwashers are so hot they kill all bacteria if you ask me.   We did 2 flights to the USA for a two month stay with a 3 month old.  Much much easier than when they become toddlers.


----------



## suemoo1 (7 Feb 2013)

Ive brought both my girls since they were babies.. now 13 and 18.. bringing them that young is the best time to bring them!.. they just sleep and eat, the bit of heat is also good for getting a new baby into a routine if you so wish.. the chemists sell travel sterliser kits, bring milton and boil water etc ..have a ball, ill be running around checking up on a 13 yr old!!


----------



## fandango1 (7 Feb 2013)

I'd say go for it. We brought our daughter to France when she was 16 weeks old. 

We got a small travel steriliser and a big bottle of milton to do the bottles. In all honesty, you could probably make do with a large tupperware and a bottle of milton. Also, don't worry about bringing all the bottles that you'd normally use at home, we only brought 3 and just washed and sterilised twice a day. As has been said before, at that age all the child will do is eat sleep and need a change now and again so you won't have to be chasing them around on the beach and worrying about them wandering into the water. 

We went back last year September with a 3.5 year old and a 21 month old, still great fun but a different story as the 2 of them were so active on the beach that we had to be on the lookout the whole time.


----------



## Bronte (8 Feb 2013)

I never used Miltons, I used a steam sterliser, as I recall I had to do it once a day, it's not so big so you could bring it with you, or buy one on holiday.


----------



## poppy1 (11 Feb 2013)

depends on what the child is like!! id prefer to be in the comfort of my own home if they were colicky or reflux or whatever other issues they  may have.

i had 2 v easy babies and went away when they were 5 mths. now they are 2 and 5 and its sooooooo much harder - id go away with a baby under 9mths any time - but once they start walking it s much harder!!!!

when my first was 2 he screamed for 40 mins on the flight home from portugal - ill never forget it!! but after 5 yrs of travelling it has never happened since!!


----------



## shoestring (11 Feb 2013)

If your going in August you will have the weather in Brittany. We went when our son was 6 months old and had a great time but then went the following year when he was 1.5 years and walking and it wasn't as enjoyable. There is a great Yelloh campsite in a lovely area called Perros Guirec (around an hour/hour and a halfs drive from Roscoff) and we have stayed there on a few occassions.


----------



## shoestring (11 Feb 2013)

BTW we always stay in a chalet on the campsite so there is a microwave etc for bottles. Would not have risked a tent. Will be doing the tent this year in the back garden first, when himself turns three. Looking forward to that more than the real holidays.


----------



## Wahaay (11 Feb 2013)

NickyK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wife is expecting our second child in May and my two week holidays are in August. Just wondering about the pros and cons of bringing a two month old on holiday.



Absolutely.
And mainly because your missus will be so tied up with the new one that you'll be free to slope off on your own !


----------



## dub_nerd (12 Feb 2013)

oldnick said:


> Everyone is different and has different ideas of what is leisure and pleasure.
> 
> In my long experience dealing with family holidays I always found that the happiest mums were those that brought their mother/sister along.
> The cost for an extra adult in a large apartment is often not that much,especially in low season, and gave the parents essential breathing space knowing that mum/sister would take turns looking after the kid/s.


 
If you do that, make sure they know what you plan to let them in for. Was on holiday with relatives with young baby once. While there it dawned that they were expecting people to look after THEIR children. Had to let them know that we were there ON HOLIDAYS, not to look after their kids. Never again.


----------

